# VIA F-40's



## battalion51 (Sep 4, 2007)

I know that right now a number of the VIA Rail F-40's are undergoing a major overhaul that will keep them on the road for another 10 years or so. My question is when were these motors originally built? It seems like they'd have to be at least 15-20 years old at minimum right now. Obviously keep them working until they die (unless you're Amtrak), but they can't be young motors.


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 4, 2007)

AFAIK, VIA's F40PHs were built in the late 1980's -- I want to say 1986 or 1987. Somewhere I read where VIA puts considerably fewer miles on them than did Amtrak, so a throrough rebuild ought to keep them on the road another 10-15 years.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 5, 2007)

battalion51 said:


> I know that right now a number of the VIA Rail F-40's are undergoing a major overhaul that will keep them on the road for another 10 years or so. My question is when were these motors originally built? It seems like they'd have to be at least 15-20 years old at minimum right now. Obviously keep them working until they die (unless you're Amtrak), but they can't be young motors.



Sean, I am not a locomotive expert but I got an answer from an internet railfan friend in Edmonton. He gave the answer Sam Damon gave, finietuning it to 1986-89. Built at General Motors in London, Ontario.


----------

